# 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

OK guys, if it ain't one thing it's another. My wifes 1995 Audi A6 car was running great and then from time to time if wouldn't start. Now were talking once a week it wouldn't start. Wait a few and it would and maybe it wouldn't. So we took it to the "stealership" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and found out that it was a low battery.....WRONG. $90 dollars and two days and the same thing it wouldn't start.







So there like well we need to put it back on the computer, but I'm sure it's the Camshaft positon sensor and for $270 we'll install it for you. So my question is, Where is the sensor located and how hard is it to install? If anyone has pictures that would be a great help. Screw the dealerships!!!!


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (Oz's Jetta)*

Also guys, the car is running great while it's running and no sluggish power or bad gas mileage, I just wanted to clear that up. Any help?


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (Oz's Jetta)*

ttt.........any picture of where the camshaft position sensor is?


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mark @ Wolfsburg (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (Oz's Jetta)*

The cam position sensor is located at the back of bank 2 (left) cylinder head and is sensing the camshaft position via a windowed (slotted) rotor attached to the rotating camshaft and a hall effect sensor in a round aluminum housing bolted to the cylinder head. it will take a 10 mm socket (better make it a 1/4" drive ratchet setup because of limited access). first unplug the two wire connector by depressing the release loop and gently pulling the connector. then unbolt the sensor. Inspect the metal rotor (I've seen them come loose once or twice). If its ok, just replace the Hall effect sensor in its aluminum housing: bolt the new sensor in place. plug in connector an you're done.: easy job.
Don't judge your repair shop too harshly: intermittent failure of this part may be difficult to find. It is also very possible that the crank position sensor may be faulty. If the crank sensor is not working THE CAR WILL NOT START!! If the cam poslition sensor is not working the car may or may not start. Unplug the cam sensor while the car is running and the car will likely stay running. Leave the sensor unplugged and turn off the engine. now try to restart: the engine will likely restart with no problem... But a DTC may be set and the check engine light may come on. Good luck!


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (Mark @ Wolfsburg)*

Thanks for the comment back. Yeah I found it and it took 15 minutes to take off and replace. Car started the first time and runs fine.


----------



## moey (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (Mark @ Wolfsburg)*

Hi, could someone be so kind to tell me where I would find the crankshaft position sensor on this car.


----------



## ((CoLLeeN)) (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (moey)*

like he said above.. 
driver's side of the engine under the coolant reservist against the back part of the engine


----------



## A6 Bingo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: 1995 Audi A6 camshaft sensor Installation (((CoLLeeN)))*

Merry Christmas I realize this isnt the right engine thread but u guys seem to be very quick to respond.
Hey, Im sure i wont be much help, because Iv got a problem. So my 2000 Audi A6 2.7t manual 6 speed, was driving great after i did a tune up plugs oil/filter air filter fuel filter i bought it from a very cold area and im assuming my buddy messed something up while helping me because he was kinda rough on the stuff, think a wire got brittle n broke or something.
Post the tune it was fine then it just died all of a sudden. Originally, it only did it when i compressed the brakes but then it did it all on its own from an idle. I looked under the hood jiggled some stuff and bang workin fine for a few days. Then the other day did it again, this time i got stuck side of the road, its new years eve and life sucks, FML its my only car and Im recently single so no GF to drive me around.
Point-- I pulled a code and got P0322 -- Which after looking it up came out as-- Ignition/Distributor; Engine speed input circuit no signal.
whiichh means---- Faulty Crank position sensor (Aka engine speed sensor) Speed sensor
The problem I have is that i have been looking for this stupid thing every where and cant find it on the engine. Been looking obviously it needs to be replaced. I really hope this has helped anyone whos got the same problem because iv been squabling over it for a min. Its my life that it would happen on this festive occation (CHRISTMAS EVE) Merry Xmas everyone.
If anyone could help me by helping me find this thing, perhaps a very descriptive description or even a picture would be a little christmas miracle.


----------

